# ما هو المسموح والغير مسموح به في الزواج المسيحي من الناحية الجنسية؟



## مورا مارون (30 أغسطس 2009)

*لسؤال: ما هو المسموح والغير مسموح به في الزواج المسيحي من الناحية الجنسية؟*

* الجواب: * الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا أن "ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل واحد، والمضجع غير نجس. وأما العاهرون والزناة فسيدينهم الله" (عبرانيين 4:13). الكتاب المقدس لا يذكر أي شيء عن ما هو مسموح أو غير مسموح به في الزواج من الناحية. ولكن يوصي الكتاب الزوج والزوجة " لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر، الا أن يكون علي موافقة، الي حين، لكي تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة، ثم تجتمعون أيضاً معاً لكي لا يجربكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم" (كورنثوس الأولي 5:7). وهذا الجزء يوضح لنا مبدأ العلاقة الجنسية في الزواج. فأن أي شيء يجب أن يتم برضا الزوج والزوجة. ولا يجب علي أي طرف الضغط علي الطرف الآخر لممارسة أي شيء غير مريح أو يعتقد واحد منهم أنه نجس. 

ولكن هناك بعض الأشياء التي لا تتفق مع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس في الناحية الجنسية من أي زواج وأن اتفق الزوج والزوجة علي ممارسته. فمبدأ "تبادل الزوجات" أو تعدد الزوجات" هو زني (غلاطية 19:5 و أفسس 3:5 وكولوسي 5:3 و تسالونيكي 3:4). الزني خطيئة وانت كانت بعلم الزوج أو الزوجة. ومشاهدة الأفلام والصور الأباحية خطيئة "لأن كل ما في العالم: شهوة الجسد، وشهوة العيون، وتعظم المعيشة، ليس من الآب بل من العالم" (يوحنا الأولي 16:2). 

​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي الموضوع المهم
احب اضيف جزء صغير هو ان كل حايتنا هي لمجد الله و لذلك عينا ان نضع الله امام اعينا في كل وقت لان الزواج هو سر من اسرار الكنيسة له قدسية
 متى الأصحاح 19 العدد 6 إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ
شكرا مورا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Kiril (30 أغسطس 2009)

رسالة بولس الرسول الى اهل افسس
32:5 من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.32 هذا السر عظيم ولكنني انا اقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة. 33 واما انتم الافراد فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه واما المرأة فلتهب رجلها

اف 5: 25 ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لاجلها 

الاصحاح ده فيه كلمات حلوة اوي عن الزواج


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2009)

يُنقل الى المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام


----------



## youhnna (31 أغسطس 2009)

*الزواج فى الحياه المسيحيه
هو شركه مقدسه بين الرجل والمراءة
تكون المراءة محبه لزوجها عفيفه خاضعه له
ويكون الزوج محبا لزوجته ومكرمه عنده
لان بالزواج يصير الاثنان واحدا
ان يكون المضجع غير نجس
اى ان تمارس العلاقه الزوجيه فى اطارها الطبيعى
اى عدم استعمال غير الطبيعى بالطبيعى
اى عدم اللواط فهو مكرهه للرب
ان لايسلب احدهم الاخر بل بالاتفاق يخصص وقت للرب
شكراااااااا مورا على الموضوع
سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع فى غايييييييييه الاهميه 
ميررررررسى ليكى على عرض الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا يا مورا
مرسي كتير الك لطرحة 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يباركم

​


----------



## george2111 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة 
الموضوع مهم جداً 
بس انا عايز اعرف ان كان الزواج اساسة الجنس دة مش يبقى حرام
انا اعرف ان ربنا امر بالزواج من العهد القديم علشان يتم التكاثر
بس انا دلوقتى بحس انى بزنى مع مراتى 
لان مع وسائل تحديد النسل انا بمارس الجنس لاشباع الغريزة 
لا اكثر ولا اقل اة بحبها حب جنونى بس بردة مخالف وصية ربنا 
التكاثر ودية ظاهرة بتحصل كتير وبقى كل الشباب بيطبقها
فى حين اننا فى تناقص 
دة رقى وشكراً.


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2009)

لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر، الا أن يكون علي موافقة، الي حين، لكي تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة، ثم تجتمعون أيضاً معاً لكي لا يجربكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم" (كورنثوس الأولي 5:7). وهذا الجزء يوضح لنا مبدأ العلاقة الجنسية في الزواج. فأن أي شيء يجب أن يتم برضا الزوج والزوجة. ولا يجب علي أي طرف الضغط علي الطرف الآخر لممارسة أي شيء غير مريح أو يعتقد واحد منهم أنه نجس.



موضوع رائع جداااا يا مورا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مورا مارون (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي ليك 

بعتقد حسب مضمون الموضوع 
وطريقة عرضه
وهيدا الشي بيرجع لاادارة المنتدى
​


----------



## جارجيوس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا" و خاصه للشباب المقبلين على الزواج
الرب يباركك يا مورا​


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*شـــــكـــرا
وضـــــــوع    رائــــــع  

جــدا جـــــدا 


الـرب  معـــكــم​*


----------



## mero_engel (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*يمنع وضع اي اسئله هنا في القسم *
*والا سوف يتم حذفه *
*للاستفاده فقط* ​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (29 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (6 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2015)

*منصور ! الكلام ده ميتكتبش هنا ..ده كلام يتكتب ف المواقع الاسلاميه لكن هنا لا !
اكتفيت المره دى بحذف المشاركه رجاء لا تكرر النوع ده من المشاركات والا هتعرض عضويتك للفصل 
سلام ونعمه*


----------

